# DMOC445II - no serial output, time to replace?



## racunniff (Jan 14, 2009)

sabahtom said:


> This is an unused DMOC bought from Blade Electric in 2009, passed through two other owners who never managed to finish their conversions to a point of testing the controller. I had the privilege and it doesn't work.
> 
> I've got an AC55 from the same source. No chance to test the motor without the controller, I hope it's ok.
> 
> I've used a logic analyser to check the serial pins, nothing coming out. It is drawing 180ma but seems like it won't start up.


Have you given it both 12V (via Ampseal-35 pins 1 and 13) and pack voltage? Have you let it sit for a while with pack voltage applied (I hear at least some of them have significant precharge needs)? Your symptoms seem a little consistent with precharge - the controller has been unused for 4 years, and it is drawing a small current.

Also - make sure you are not pulling any of the "disable" signals to ground (e.g. pin 8, Drive Disable).

If you have not already, do a search for "Pedal Controlled DMOC445 User Manual_v3.pdf"

Another thought - is this a pedal-controlled unit, or a CAN-controlled unit?


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

sabahtom said:


> This is an unused DMOC bought from Blade Electric in 2009, passed through two other owners who never managed to finish their conversions to a point of testing the controller. I had the privilege and it doesn't work.
> 
> I've got an AC55 from the same source. No chance to test the motor without the controller, I hope it's ok.
> 
> ...


I didn't read the DMOC manual, but the UMOC manual state that you need to have everything connected in order to test the controller:

High voltage
12V
Motor
Motor encoder
And the controls for the controller(or a test box)

Don't expect it to connect with your computer if you don't have 12V and high voltage connected. 

PS : I hope you RTFM before starting the tests


----------



## sabahtom (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for the RTFM note, TEV  If I'd done that in the first place and tested the DMOC as soon as I got it (nearly three years ago) I wouldn't have this problem. My main reason for posting this is a warning to newbies like me: test the motor/controller as soon as you get it, don't wait until you're ready to put it into the car.

http://forums.evtv.me/post/dmoc-445-sorry-for-wrong-forum-6493189

The guys at evtv.me tell me this model should produce serial status codes via CCShell with only 12v connected. I'm not sure if it's CAN or pedal controlled because I haven't been able to start it yet. I think it's pedal because it's quite old.

Assuming it doesn't work, anybody got suggestions for what else will drive an AC55?


----------



## racunniff (Jan 14, 2009)

sabahtom said:


> The guys at evtv.me tell me this model should produce serial status codes via CCShell with only 12v connected.


I don't think that's correct. Somewhere, I have an email from Beth at Azure Dynamics indicating IIRC that some minimal voltage (maybe 120VDC?) needs to be applied to the HV inputs before you can talk with it.


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

sabahtom said:


> Thanks for the RTFM note, TEV


I hope that you understood being just a joke .


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

I was told that DMOC445 and DMOC645 are totally different animals  .

Do you have a "selector switch" and a "pot box" ? Those are the controls for a "pedal controlled "

Can you post some pictures with the components you got with the motor and controller ?, also pictures of all the controller plugs/terminals ?

Try first to apply high voltage and 12v when trying to communicate with the DMOC.

1.Did you have the DMOC installed in your van ?

2.Did you tried to communicate with your DMOC having everything connected ? (High voltage, 12V, motor , controls)


----------



## sabahtom (Mar 1, 2011)

TEV said:


> I hope that you understood being just a joke .


It's funny, no problem. More annoying for me because I read the manual and didn't test at first. Good judgement comes from experience and experience comes from bad judgement.


----------



## sabahtom (Mar 1, 2011)

I got a pedal pot box but no wiring harness. This model has CAN and pedal versions that look identical so I was trying to get a status code so I could find out which, because I may need to change one of the parameters in order to use it in pedal mode.

I'll try it with the HV connected and see if that helps. It's at home for comfortable testing, but I'll take it to the workshop again and connect it to the HV and try again.

I've only tried with 12v, serial port and drive enable.






TEV said:


> I was told that DMOC445 and DMOC645 are totally different animals  .
> 
> Do you have a "selector switch" and a "pot box" ? Those are the controls for a "pedal controlled "
> 
> ...


----------



## sabahtom (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for the help - I tried it with 
- HV
- 12v
- Pin 29 connected to 19

It produces some data that I can read on the logic analyser but I still can't get CCShell to open the port. At least it seems that the DMOC is responding properly.


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

sabahtom said:


> Thanks for the help - I tried it with
> - HV
> - 12v
> - Pin 29 connected to 19
> ...


Good, you are on the right path .


----------



## sabahtom (Mar 1, 2011)

*Got serial output but CCShell cannot open the port*

My logic analyser says there is data coming from the serial pins on the DMOC, but CCShell can't open the port. It is the right port number. I have tried a loopback test.

Anyone have an idea what else could be wrong? I am using a USB adapter with Vista.

The manual says if I'm using a dual core laptop I should confine CCShell to one core. I'm going to the workshop tomorrow morning so I'll try that. 

Any other suggestions also welcome.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Vista has known conflicts with drivers and Usb ports, and apparently no real fixes, just a couple of work arounds. Sometimes the fixes work..........


----------



## sabahtom (Mar 1, 2011)

*Broken Windows*

It was the XP laptop with built-in serial port that fixed it. Thanks a lot everyone - CCShell worked fine this morning.


----------



## sabahtom (Mar 1, 2011)

*First spin*

It did give me a spin today, in neutral only. I've kept the clutch and it seemed to run smoothly. 

It cuts out after 2 seconds with "charged_error" which I think means there's a grounding problem (understandable since I haven't bolted it in properly yet, it's sitting on the mounting frame).

Thanks for the help!


----------



## a4x4kiwi (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: First spin*

Hi,
Do you happen to have the CCS file for your DMOC445 you can share please?

I expect I have a similar controller and I can hack the CCS file if it is hopefully close enough. [email protected].

Cheers,
Mal.


----------

